# My Heart is Breaking



## RobinWren (Jan 19, 2021)

Yesterday my grandson asked me when was I going to go there on the plane, he is three years old and to visit I have to take three planes. The last time I got to give him a hug was June 2019. Retirement was meant to be spending more time with him but covid got in the way. Hopefully in 2022 I will be able to give him a hug but a lot could happen between now and then. I am lucky, I still get to see him, talk to him watch him grow through the courtesy of modern technology. There are so many of us in the same situation but I often think of families who live close but cannot be together, for them it must be even more difficult. This is certainly not normal for any of us. When this subject comes up we tell him that I will visit when everybody is well again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 19, 2021)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for those like yourself, Robin, for happier and better days ahead.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 19, 2021)

When my grandkids were 4 and 2 years old and lived out of state, I sent a letter and a drawing to each of them every week. 

My son (their dad) said they loved getting them. looked forward to them, and sometimes asked that weeks letter be read at bedtime. Smart phones and face-time didn't exist, of course, but I'd still do it anyway because it was personal and something they could physically touch and hold onto.

I sent drawings because I happen to draw well (at the time). Whimsical drawings, i.e. my grandson as an elf fighting dragonflies and such. But you could send pictures of favorite things or whatever. Any special little thing they might treasure till the next week.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

*2 yrs ago my husband and I  moved to be closer to be near my daughter and granddaughter.2 months ago they both got the covid. We do a lot of drivebys to see them and they do drivebys to see us. I can't wait until I can hug and kiss them.*


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

From what I hear there will be  no overseas travel into Australia till 2022 
So I guess many countries will be the same


----------



## terry123 (Jan 20, 2021)

I was hoping to visit my sis in Louisiana but not now. I always look forward to going so I can put flowers on my parent's grave.  My sis cannot bring herself to go unless I am there to go with her.  I have thought many times of moving there but medical facilities are at least 1 hour away.  They are used to driving to specialists that far but I prefer to stay a little closer to mine.

I don't have to see one that often but I feel better knowing that if I do they are available a mile away.    Hopefully this fall I will feel better about traveling there for a visit.  I will still be very careful. There will be no shopping in the little shops we used to visit nor getting one of their famous meat pies afterwards.  Masks will still be worn  and we will spend more time at her house except for the grave yard visit.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 20, 2021)

_((((ROBIN))) So pray this is a better year for you, and for everyone. Never realized how much those hugs meant to me until I couldn’t have them anymore _


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> When my grandkids were 4 and 2 years old and lived out of state, I sent a letter and a drawing to each of them every week.
> 
> My son (their dad) said they loved getting them. looked forward to them, and sometimes asked that weeks letter be read at bedtime. Smart phones and face-time didn't exist, of course, but I'd still do it anyway because it was personal and something they could physically touch and hold onto.
> 
> I sent drawings because I happen to draw well (at the time). Whimsical drawings, i.e. my grandson as an elf fighting dragonflies and such. But you could send pictures of favorite things or whatever. Any special little thing they might treasure till the next week.


DH loved to take photographs. I have many so I make cards from them and send to him.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 20, 2021)

We all miss hugs, it is part of our make up, we need human touch. But I also have to hope that in the not to distant future we will be able to give and receive hugs once again.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 20, 2021)

My daughter and family are a ways away as well.  I zoom with my 2 year old great granddaughter  I hate not seeing her in person.  We all understand your pain.  @RobinWren
welcome to the forum.


----------

